# Zauberer oder Beschwörer?



## Novane (4. September 2009)

Hallo!

Nach langem Überlegen bin ich zur entscheidung gekommen ich mach nen Stoffie.
Jetzt is nur die Frage welcher?
Zauberer?
Beschwörer?

Ich hab mir son paar Skilllisten durchgelesen, welche klasse welche Fähigkeiten hat und habe immernoch keine Wahl treffen können. Was zum größten Teil daran liegt das ich über den Beschwörer kaum ne vernünftige Aussage finde bzw bekomme:

1) Wie macht er dmg? übers Pet oder doch eher über die Zauber?
2) Ich finde im Internet immer nur: Beschwört die Kraft von x soundso-dämonen und verrert den Wiederstand gegen Magie x um betrag yz. Machen diese Zauber allgemein DMG oder is das nur zum resi senken?
3) Wie ist das eig mit dem Pet beim fliegen? Pullt das alles?
4) mehr direct dmg oder doch mehr dot´s?

Allgemein Frage:
Welche Klasse ist schwerer fürs sologame?
Welcher der Klassen teilt höhren Schaden aus in kurzer zeit?(denke das müsste der Zauberer sein)

Da das natürlich viele Fragen sind und es nicht unbedingt jmd gibt der beide Klassen bis lvl20bzw 30 gespielt hat noch ne allgemeine Frage:

Wie lange brauch man ca bis man lvl 16 ist? Vllt will ich beide in der OB erstmal anzocken


Ich danke euch!


----------



## Sin (4. September 2009)

Kannst dir auch nen Templer bauen und in Stoff rumlaufen :-P

zu 1) Direkte Schadenszauber werden Größtenteils übers Pet gemacht, wärend der Beschwörer brav hinten steht und vor allem Dots macht, bzw hots entfernt.

2) schau dir auf: http://www.aionarmory.com/search.aspx?browse=6.10 mal die skills in Ruhe an, dadurch lernt man auch was über den SM

3) Pets beim fliegen gibbet net

4) Mehr Dots für alle


----------



## Novane (4. September 2009)

3) Pets beim fliegen gibbet net


[/quote]
wie ist das dann beim fleigen wuselt das pet unten rum und pullt mir horden von mobs und sobald ich lande bin ich tot?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Weniger..sobald du nen gutes Stück in der Luft bist verschwindet das Pet einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novane (4. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Weniger..sobald du nen gutes Stück in der Luft bist verschwindet das Pet einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und dann muss ichs neu rufen oder?
und das sind dann wieder 10 sec cast time?
ist dann aggro reset vom pet oder hab ich die aggro?

macht der beschwörer ohne pet auch was her?
sind die pets wie in wow?
alson tankpet und rest dmg pets?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Soweit ich weiss gibts nen Skill mit dem du das Pet instant rufen kannst..mit entsprechender CD natürlich...

Allerdings hat beispielsweise das Windpet die möglichkeit den Gegner vom Himmel zu holen ergo mzusste net zwangsläufig fliegen...

MIt aggro reset ka aber da die Mobs net fliegen können..zumindest die meisten^^also einfach weg fliegen...

Ohne Pet geht schon...is aber auch schon ein DMG einbruch...wies auf 50 is ka

Also es gibt den Erdspirit der is vorrangig zum "tanken" da...fürs soloplay...der rest sind dmg pets mit verschiedenen eigenschaften..feuer is mehr melee und wasser und wind auch range...


----------



## Novane (4. September 2009)

ok ich danke dir für deine ganzen antworten!
aber ich kann mich immer noch net entscheiden
ich liebe die mages in jedem game, aber ich glaub bei aion werden mir zuviele rumhüpfen...
und den hexer liebe ich auch^^
muss mir echtmal die ganzen skills auf der page durchlesen


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Denke das wäre ne adequate Lösung.

Prinzipiel wirste viele Sorc sehen das ist richtig...sorc sind eben wie in jedem game die burst dmg monster....der SM ist auch in Aion mit Dots behaftet....also ähnelt schon irgendwo dem WoW Hexer...


----------



## Novane (4. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Denke das wäre ne adequate Lösung.
> 
> Prinzipiel wirste viele Sorc sehen das ist richtig...sorc sind eben wie in jedem game die burst dmg monster....der SM ist auch in Aion mit Dots behaftet....also ähnelt schon irgendwo dem WoW Hexer...


iwie ähnelt doch alles wow odeR?
das is kein vorwurf oder so an games, aber ich mein SOOOOVIEL anderst kannst sowas auch net mache ;-)


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Naja....net wirklich..alles in wow is abgekupfert von anderen Spielen wie EQ 2 etc.

Man nimmt nur gerne WoW als vergleichsbasis her da es einfach der einheitsbrei ist den die breite masse kennt..mit RO oder wie erwähnt EQ können viele nix anfangen...


----------



## Novane (4. September 2009)

ja das stimmt 
wow ist halt einfach das bekannteste und marktführer und ich denke auhc aion wirds davon net vertreiben können.
was halt wow hat is halt das viele PVE und vorallem die story
ich bin wow müde geworden, is nimmer so schwer wie früher leider
aber machte es mir auch angenehmer da ich jetzt weniger zeit habe
ich denke ich werds mir bei cataclysm nochmal anschauen weil ganz ehrlich
ich mag das game iwie, aber nur das solospiel bzw das lvln


----------



## Sanji2k3 (4. September 2009)

Naja...viel sich wiederholendes PvE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber will das Thema hier jetzt net anscheinden und OffTopic rummachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für das Thema gibts bereits nen 100 seitigen Thread in der Allgemeinen Diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Thema

Was ich dir noch raten kann ist, dir auch youtube ma paar Vids anschauen...da wirste am ehesten schlau draus...


----------



## Novane (4. September 2009)

ne leider hilft das mit den videos^^
ich glaub ich mach den hexer ich denke da er jetzt ja abgeschwächt wurde(wie ich gelesen habe)
ist er ne deutlichere herausforderung wie der sorc
und das möcht ich eig


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (4. September 2009)

Pets gibts folgende:
Erd = Tank
Feuer = Meele+Tank
Wind = Dmg glaub ich
Wasser= Range und glaub sogar Heal


----------



## Norjena (4. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Erd = Tank
> Feuer = Meele+Tank
> Wind = Dmg glaub ich
> Wasser= Range und glaub sogar Heal



Erde=Tank und Heilung, wird aber zum tanken nicht benutzt da, zu wenig Schaden und somit Aggro
Feuer=Melee (körperlicher Schaden) wird aber meist als Tank benutzt, da es ähnlich viel aushält als das Erdvieh
Wind=Melee (Wind>Elementarschaden), hat Knochdown Skills etc
Wasser=Zauberer(Elementarschaden), kann fliegende Gegner wieder auf den Boden hohlen.


----------



## Linkin~ (5. September 2009)

Novane schrieb:


> Ich hab mir son paar Skilllisten durchgelesen, welche klasse welche Fähigkeiten hat und habe immernoch keine Wahl treffen können. Was zum größten Teil daran liegt das ich über den Beschwörer kaum ne vernünftige Aussage finde bzw bekomme:


Kann dir nur ans Herz legen in der Beta einfach mal alles anzutesten. Im Endeffekt machst du ja keinen Verlust, wenn du eins von beidem verwirfst. Level einfach die ersten 5-10 Level, oder mehr wenn du Zeit hast, und bilde dir einfach so eine sichere Meinung! Auf dem Blatt mag einem eine Klasse bei weitem besser gefallen, im Spiel kann das aber wieder ganz anders aussehen.



> 1) Wie macht er dmg? übers Pet oder doch eher über die Zauber?
> 2) Ich finde im Internet immer nur: Beschwört die Kraft von x soundso-dämonen und verrert den Wiederstand gegen Magie x um betrag yz. Machen diese Zauber allgemein DMG oder is das nur zum resi senken?
> 3) Wie ist das eig mit dem Pet beim fliegen? Pullt das alles?
> 4) mehr direct dmg oder doch mehr dot´s?


1) Es teilt sich meines Wissens nach auf, natürlich kann man keine genauen %-Verteilungen angeben, aber unterm Strich ist es wie gesagt ausgeglichen. Was zählt ist im Endeffekt ja eh der Schaden der Insgesamt dabei rumkommt.
2) Laut Aion-Welten wird die Resi des Gegners verringert. Sprich sie selber machen keinen Schaden, aber der Schaden, der durch die verringerte Resi verursacht wird, ist nicht außer Acht zu lassen.
3) Von den Vorrednern bereits beantwortet.
4) Der Beschwörer setzt verstärkt auf DoTs, was den Vorteil bietet sich frei zu bewegen während man Schaden verursacht.



> Welche Klasse ist schwerer fürs sologame?
> Welcher der Klassen teilt höhren Schaden aus in kurzer zeit?(denke das müsste der Zauberer sein)



Ich würde sagen, der Zauberer ist schwerer zu spielen, wie viel sei dahingestellt. Aber du musst bedenken das ein Zauberer nicht den Schutz eines Pets genießt, welches für einen tankt, und darauf angewiesen ist den Gegner aktiv zu kontrollieren/kiten, was im Endeffekt zusätzlicher Stress ist.



> Wie lange brauch man ca bis man lvl 16 ist? Vllt will ich beide in der OB erstmal anzocken



Das lässt sich nicht pauschal sagen, kommt halt auf deine Aktivität an, aber ich denke wenn du am Ball bleibst sollte das machbar sein.



> macht der beschwörer ohne pet auch was her?
> sind die pets wie in wow?
> alson tankpet und rest dmg pets?


Natürlich macht er auch ohne Pets etwas her, aber da die Pets halt die Elementary Klassenmechanik bilden, sollte man schon auf sie zurückgreifen. Gegenfrage: Warum sollte man auf sie verzichten?
Die verschiedenen Typen wurden ja bereits genannt.


----------



## Kayzu (9. September 2009)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Level einfach die ersten 5-10 Level,



Dir is schon klar dass von 1-10 der Beschwörer und der Sorcere "ein und derselber" Char ist, sprich der Magier.

Du kannst erst ab stufe 10 Entscheiden was du sein willst.

Zwangsläufig heisst das du musst nen Mage 2 x bis lvl 10 spielen dass du einen Sorc und einen Beschwörer hast.

Viel Spass dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auch einen Gladi, wollt aber noch nen Templer testen, aber nochmal hochleveln auf 10 hab ich kein Bock.
Ansonsten bleibt mir nämlich der Spielspass in der Releaseversion im Halse stecken.

Hab jetzt 4 x auf 10 gelevelt, das reicht.
Kann mich trotzdem nicht entscheiden.

Sorc, Templer, Kantor, Ranger
Favourite ist der Sorcerer, da ich in anderen Spielen wie WoW etc. zu 99% immer nur Melee chars gespielt habe, da mir die Casterei auf den Sack gegangen ist.

Nur durch das Combosystem selbst bei den Spells was wirklich sehr sehr geil durchdacht ist, machts mir wirklich RICHTIG Spass.

Nur habe ich nun das Problem dass mitunter der Sorcerer meist gespielte Klasse auf nem Server wird.
Spiele eigentlich sehr gerne Minderheiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (9. September 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Zwangsläufig heisst das du musst nen Mage 2 x bis lvl 10 spielen dass du einen Sorc und einen Beschwörer hast.


Bis level 10 braucht man ca. 2 1/2 Stunden wenn man die Quests kennt und die Gebiete nicht so proppevoll sind. Wo ist das Problem?.o


----------

